# Dave Yates (Reynolds frame) tandem 1985



## Lockview (4 Jun 2019)

hi to all I have an opportunity to purchase this tandem but can't find out how much it is worth do any of you knowledgeable people have any guide as to what it is worth its in excellent condition 
Many thanks
Anthony


----------



## Cycleops (4 Jun 2019)

Any chance of a pic or two?


----------



## Lockview (4 Jun 2019)

Thanks for the prompt reply it's appreciated


----------



## Cycleops (4 Jun 2019)

That looks very nice. I'm not really an expert on UK prices but I'm sure @biggs682 will give you a good idea as he knows the market.
A quick look on eBay revealed something similar could be anything from £700-£1500.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2019)

Thanks @Cycleops 

@Lockview now that is what i call a Tandem 

As for value it's always hard to value tandems , to have built new i reckon circa £1.5 - 2k and that one doesn't look that used either 
I would try and secure for under £600 as they can be hard to sell afterwards if you ended up not liking tandems 
Either way it's a nice looking tandem


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jun 2019)

Very nice


----------



## Lockview (4 Jun 2019)

Thanks to you both I'm no expert just love the concept of the tandem experience.i appreciate this is special but why is Dave Yates and the Reynolds frame so significant. I'm so pleased my offer has been accepted thanks guys


----------



## Ian H (4 Jun 2019)

That frame is right in all respects (as you'd expect from Dave). It seems in good condition too. It's not a huge market, so it depends very much on who's interested. I'd say £700-£900 would be a good starting offer.

I'd probably want to change to bar-end levers, though it looks as though it has one on the left to operate the drum-brake, so that would have to go elsewhere. But it looks perfectly rideable as it it.


----------



## Lockview (4 Jun 2019)

Ian H said:


> That frame is right in all respects (as you'd expect from Dave). It seems in good condition too. It's not a huge market, so it depends very much on who's interested. I'd say £700-£900 would be a good starting offer.
> 
> I'd probably want to change to bar-end levers, though it looks as though it has one on the left to operate the drum-brake, so that would have to go elsewhere. But it looks perfectly rideable as it it.


Thank you I am unable to find out much about Dave Yates tandems and why they are so special


----------



## roubaixtuesday (4 Jun 2019)

That is a magnificent machine that looks in near mint condition. 

Probably £4k new these days, and worth any amount you're prepared to pay for it IMO - *if* it fits you. 

Suggestions of £7-900 above as market value are probably about right. Which is sad for the tandem, but great for you.


----------



## Ian H (4 Jun 2019)

Lockview said:


> Thank you I am unable to find out much about Dave Yates tandems and why they are so special



Dave is/was a bloody good builder (I think he's semi-retired now), both of solos and tandems. 

As a small example, to minimise flex on a tandem frame, the lateral tube should join the rear bottom-bracket, but that is complicated to do. So, with many direct-lateral frames, the tube terminates just above, on the seat-tube, or even below on to the stretcher-tube. 
See also the sleeving at crucial stress-points and the immaculate fillet brazing.


----------



## Lockview (4 Jun 2019)

Thank you obviously a rare breed of master craftsmen.thank you so much


----------



## Lockview (6 Jun 2019)

Thanks to you all for your advice . I have taken delivery of the beauty however now diagnosed with a knee ligament problem so my touring days seem to be over .
Thank you all


----------

